# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Отношения.

## Umidbek

Вот я уже женат 8 лет,но никак не могу изменить характер своей жены,ей все не нравиться,делашь подарок не нравится,купишь что нибудь не нравиться,хоть с ней по магазинам ,она сама покупает ,а потом жалеет,вот как изменить человека вечно недовольного?

----------

